# Swedish Cabbage Rolls



## kitchenelf (Jan 19, 2004)

swedish cabbage rolls

12 large cabbage leaves
1 egg, beaten
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup finely chopped onions
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 cup cooked rice
8-oz can tomato sauce
1 tbls brown sugar
1 tbls lemon juice
1 tsp worcestershire sauce

immerse cabbage leaves in boiling water for about 3 minutes or until limp.  drain.
combine egg, milk, onions, salt, pepper, beef, and rice.  place about 1/4 cup meat mixture in center of each leaf.  fold in sides and roll ends over meat.  place in slow cooker.
combine tomato juice, brown sugar, lemon juice, and worcestershire sauce.  pour over cabbage rolls.
cover;  cook on low 7-9 hours.

yield:  6 servings

(originally posted by 2dogsmom)


----------

